# Which coastal town has the worst reputation for tweakers?



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just curious which towns are the worst for tweakers, also known as meth-heads. One would expect more crime in such areas.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Aransas Pass and Rockport would have to be high on this list, ask the Yeti owners.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Galveston?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd say AP. if you were talking freshwater/lake communities I'd say it'd be a tie with Medina Lake and the southwest side of Canyon Lake. I've always felt it'd be cool to fill Canyon Lake up with gas and blow that sob off the face of the earth to take all those roaches out with it.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

I going to have to nominate my little coastal village of San Leon / Bacliff as having the most per capita from the arrest report in the Sea breeze news


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

Canyon lake is pretty bad as well! Not a coastal town but we have our fair share of tweakers!


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

love the palce but i going to say san leon,they have more bars and liquor stores than people


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Aransas pass is the pits .......


----------



## specs n sprigs (Jul 9, 2008)

Sargent is pretty rough, but would have to agree with San leon

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Da bluff! lol


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> I going to have to nominate my little coastal village of San Leon / Bacliff as having the most per capita from the arrest report in the Sea breeze news


That area has a sex offender ratio of 88 to 1. Thats taking it to a whole new level!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Aransas Pass, where if you drive too fast, you get a ticket. If you drive too slow, someone will steal the wheels off your truck.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I haven't been to Top Water in a while, had no idea San Leon was that bad.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Drundel said:


> I haven't been to Top Water in a while, had no idea San Leon was that bad.


Could be a really nice area if could find a way to run off all the tweakers and pedophiles.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I vote for the area of Albuquerque where Breaking Bad was filmed.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

San leon Low life.. Funny shirt


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Gotta vote San Leon


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*A.P.*

Seems Aransas Pass is the one mentioned most. I hate the idea of people coming down to fish and getting ripped off. Be safe and fish from Port O'connor back north and from Flour Bluff south. Don't come to A.P. No fish anyway.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

definately San Leon/Baycliff lol


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

So it's safe to say there are (Tweakers) in every fishing town in Texas, heck in all states!!!!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I grew up fishing around San Leon and I have to say it has it's fair share of tweakers!!


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I got to go with San Leon. I've been wanting to invest in property in San Leon for years because it's some of the cheapest in the Bay Area. But everytime I drive down to look I change my mind.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

San Leon/Baycliff and its been cleaned up since Ike. Better than it was but still. I thought about it before buying in JB. Figured I'd rather make the drive to Eagle Point everyday than live close by.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> I've always felt it'd be cool to fill Canyon Lake up with gas and blow that sob off the face of the earth to take all those roaches out with it.


Yeah, that sounds like a great idea, DA. Just take my family ranch with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^^ I'm talking about all the meth heads in the Cranes Mill area *******. I've got a few worthless fks on my wife's side of the family with one being the 38 yo father of my niece that lives with us because he can not take care if her. All money he steals (not earns, he hasn't worked in years and live with his dumbass enabling mommie still) goes into his pipe. So yeah I have a reason for saying that about tweakers, didn't mean to include regular folk as I presume most would understand that in what I said. But if anyone in your family you're defending and calling me a dumbass over are methhead tweakers, dam right I include them in my "scenario" and youre a Gd fool if taking up for them. Fng thieves all need to be shot in the head including yours as well if their part of the local junkies out there.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

I have to agree with AP , I have been going to PA & AP Sence around 68 every year and I almost can't stand going any more , Several years back I started just going to rockport but it gotten bad there also  port O is where we go now mostly and have yet to riped off there ! 



Sotxhookset 
Sadly I have to agree with you on the SE side of canyon lake , I live at canyon lake on the upper end of 306 and some of the Neighborhoods around crainsmill remind me of a Seen from Deliverance !!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody should park a pickup truck with several Yeti coolers in Aransas Pass, and have some fun with a fire hose or fire extinguisher or hot wire, and then record it with a video camera. You could probably record a dozen would-be thefts every day of the week. Might be good for some laughs. More fun than a good wade-fishing trip.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

AP for sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Chalk up another one for AP, i wouldn't say all of AP is bad though.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> Somebody should park a pickup truck with several Yeti coolers in Aransas Pass, and have some fun with a fire hose or fire extinguisher or hot wire, and then record it with a video camera. You could probably record a dozen would-be thefts every day of the week. Might be good for some laughs. More fun than a good wade-fishing trip.


Lol yup and this would be a good couple of weeks to do it with spring break going on !


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

I live in San Leon and yes we do have a bunch of Meth Heads but most are picked up on driving violations I have not had any trouble with thieves "knock on wood"


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

deerslayer64d said:


> Lol yup and this would be a good couple of weeks to do it with spring break going on !


Every Tweaker in Aransas Pass dreams of making a big score on Yeti coolers. Attach a couple to the bed of your truck somehow, park it downtown, and watch what happens.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm really surprised nobody has mentioned my hometown of Port Lavaca. We have our fair share here too.
Palacios used to be a pretty bad drug town also, I doubt it's changed much.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to say but, another vote for Aransas Pass


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I grew up in San Leon many years ago. I hate to drive thru there now but I make an exception to go the Top Water Grill.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Trouthappy said:


> Just curious which towns are the worst for tweakers, also known as meth-heads. One would expect more crime in such areas.


On a positive note, which town on the gulf coast would you recommend?
So far I see one for POC being safer.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> I going to have to nominate my little coastal village of San Leon / Bacliff as having the most per capita from the arrest report in the Sea breeze news


Yep. When I used to go to 18th st fishing pier I'd run into quite a few meth freaks. They would do nothing but cause problems. I wish we could bury all the **** meth heads. The world would be a better place.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

i have been up and down the coast the past several years--
all have seen problems--

SPI is where I had a BAD personal event--had to go to the jail to ID him--the guy had 5 warrants when they grabbed him..


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

---------------------


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Most coastal towns see this MO. Storms come in, tear stuff up, gov't comes in and pays these fools their handouts and poof! Instant junk. Thing is, its been this way for a loooong time. So it really isn't instant.

Dad and I stayed on cranes mill while we were building the Hays County Co-Gen plant....you got dat right in that most of those toofless women were something really special.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

texas skiffaroo said:


> On a positive note, which town on the gulf coast would you recommend?
> So far I see one for POC being safer.


Yeah, don't mind the hundreds of consecutive robberies and the bar that was selling meth under the counter. Real safe! 
It is not just coastal towns, the tweakers are all over and spreading like the plague. People tend to do unbelievable things for it and after staying awake for a week or two they really get weird.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Tweakers? Did anyone ever venture into that strip club in the cornfield between Aransas Pass and Gregory Portland? There were bad things in there, man.........bad things!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm curious as to what makes our coastal towns attractive to these low lifes?


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

X 2 Spoonfed reds--now that was a dive--the VIP room was a school bus seat with a piece of lattice for a cover--of course that is what i heard-!!!! 

last time by there is was a BOOK STORE?????


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You gotta love the Gulf Coast. Where else can you buy a gently used Yeti cooler at 3 in the morning for 20 bucks?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Rippin_drag said:


> I'm curious as to what makes our coastal towns attractive to these low lifes?


I think it is the same thing that makes the coast attractive to law abiding citizens.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Gilhooleys in San Leon is my spot, the oysters are even better than the people watching lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Rippin_drag said:


> I'm curious as to what makes our coastal towns attractive to these low lifes?


Comparitively densely located Yetis full of beer, rod n reels, tackle and valuables left in the beds of trucks, boats, fish camps, condos, restaurants and watering holes. Easy pickins with a quick cash turn around for those worthless scumbags.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah, don't mind the hundreds of consecutive robberies and the bar that was selling meth under the counter. Real safe! QUOTE]
> 
> Wasn't that Bob's Bar in POC? I heard it was shut down for drugs being sold there. What's the story on that, was it tweakers? I had one friend in POC, the tweakers kept draining his boat tank of gasoline. That's a source of cash.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes trouthappy. The problem is coastal,country and city.Before ike in san leon the tide took the crackheads out and the meth bath salts peeps came..but bacliff is holds the crown imo

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

It will get better when the weather warms up and they all go home. Wait a minute that's the "snowbirds", never mind!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Meth? That's amateur ****, they still do it old school in Freeport, CRACK


LongTallTexan said:


> ---------------------


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

James Howell said:


> Meth? That's amateur ****, they still do it old school in Freeport, CRACK


Crack is whack, just ask Whitney.

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

tspitzer said:


> X 2 Spoonfed reds--now that was a dive--the VIP room was a school bus seat with a piece of lattice for a cover--of course that is what i heard-!!!!
> 
> last time by there is was a BOOK STORE?????


Lmao! Not sure about the VIP room, tspitzer....we were in there maybe a total of 6 minutes! Walked in and ordered a beer and the strippers were on us like a flock of buzzards....one of them was so whacked out she was spitting when she talked....gave my partner that let's get the hell outa Dodge look, slammed our beer and we were gone like a prom dress! Haven't been back since!


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

SpoonFedRed said:


> Lmao! Not sure about the VIP room, tspitzer....we were in there maybe a total of 6 minutes! Walked in and ordered a beer and the strippers were on us like a flock of buzzards....one of them was so whacked out she was spitting when she talked....gave my partner that let's get the hell outa Dodge look, slammed our beer and we were gone like a prom dress! Haven't been back since!


Can't go back. Now it is a crane rental operation.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Our waitress in Matty right now makes Matagorda get a vote


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Last time I stayed in the town of Matagorda, it was a little motel "downtown" and the AC wasn't working at midnight. It was April, but pretty hot. We raised our one window and tried to sleep. We woke to the sounds of two women fighting just outside in the parking lot, and the locals were cheering them on. We lay there covered in sweat, listening to the two women screaming and thumping each other. We didn't even go to the window. Maybe it was early Tweakers. It's been a number of years, but for some reason we haven't been back.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> *We lay there covered in sweat*, listening to the two women screaming and thumping each other.


I bet that was weird. Were you or your boyfriend packing? Talking about guns now.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Uh no, the wives were back at home. It was a hot night and the locals were restless...We should have brought a box fan or something. We could have gone outside to watch the fight, but we didn't want to stop a bullet...  Should have brought my scattergun for the trip, and broke up the fight. Anyway, next day we went offshore and caught a bunch of amberjack. It was flat calm weather. Not bad for April.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> I bet that was weird. Were you or your boyfriend packing? Talking about guns now.


Lol if I could paint some green I would


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

6 pages and no one said Galveston?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, Galveston is big, not like little coastal towns. In a league by itself. It probably has more tweakers than any four counties.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Man, it's sad to hear AP is getting such a bad rap and knowing that it's true. I grew up fishing there and it's been depressing to see the decline of that town. The tweakers are getting ridiculous. Cutting people's fuel lines on their boats to get the gas out (they used to siphon it, but I guess they're lazier now), stealing things out of the bed of trucks if you leave it for more than 5 minutes and just in general going around town being assclowns. It's definitely worse in some areas, but it ain't a big area and those meth heads will wonder around after they haven't slept for a few days.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

folks it is everywhere--i have a friend of mine in West Texas that has one son in jail for meth--the other is an attorney in Ft Worth--both grew up the same way till one got with the wrong crowd--it is the reason for most crime everwhere-


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

RickLued said:


> Our waitress in Matty right now makes Matagorda get a vote


HAHA! good report!
i give my vote to lake jackson.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*SpoonFedRed, you got a bigger picture of your avatar????*



SpoonFedRed said:


> Tweakers? Did anyone ever venture into that strip club in the cornfield between Aransas Pass and Gregory Portland? There were bad things in there, man.........bad things!


Very nice!!!!


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> Very nice!!!!


Here ya go ROBOWADER....


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Are my eyes playing tricks? Only one mention for Flour Bluff? They don't call them bluff rats for nothing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> Just curious which towns are the worst for tweakers, also known as meth-heads. One would expect more crime in such areas.


The coastal towns with the highest populations,,,


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SpoonFedRed said:


> Here ya go ROBOWADER....


SpoonFed. Your avatar is the greatest in the world. Lol. Never gets old to me. Makes my eyes happy every time you post.:dance:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Emmer some, emmer some



sotexhookset said:


> SpoonFed. Your avatar is the greatest in the world. Lol. Never gets old to me. Makes my eyes happy every time you post.:dance:


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Channelview!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of bad talk around here about AP, but, we go there very summer. Not any worse than any other place. Port O is full of thieves, as is Rockport.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Well my buddy is with the GCSO and the tweakers in San Leon/Baycliff are a dime a dozen from what he tells me. I don't venture down there after dark.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Well my buddy is with the GCSO and the tweakers in San Leon/Baycliff are a dime a dozen from what he tells me. I don't venture down there after dark.


----------

